# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Σπιτικο protein  Browniee

## mixalizyeah

1 cup ασπραδια
2 scoops σοκολατα whey protein (εγω χρησιμοποιω cookies and cream )
60γ κουακερ 
(2 κουταλιες φυστικοβουτυρο)
Σε ενα μπολ ανακατευτουμε καλα ολα τα υλικα  βαζουμε το μειγμα σε ενα ταψι με λαδοκολλα και ψηνουμε στον φουρνο και 20-30λεπτα

----------


## djroof

Το 1 cup ασπράδια πόσα είναι πάνω κάτω ;;;

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> 1 cup ασπραδια
> 2 scoops σοκολατα whey protein (εγω χρησιμοποιω cookies and cream )
> 60γ κουακερ 
> (2 κουταλιες φυστικοβουτυρο)
> Σε ενα μπολ ανακατευτουμε καλα ολα τα υλικα  βαζουμε το μειγμα σε ενα ταψι με λαδοκολλα και ψηνουμε στον φουρνο και 20-30λεπτα


Καιρός για νέους πειραματισμους  :01. Smile: 



> Το 1 cup ασπράδια πόσα είναι πάνω κάτω ;;;


Αν δεν κανω λάθος ειναι γύρο στα 8 ασπράδια.

----------


## mixalizyeah

7-8 ασπραδια ειναι  :01. Smile:

----------


## Kalliopaki

Μιχάλη με τα γλυκάκια σου έχω πεθάνει!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kazos_GR

> 1 cup ασπραδια
> 2 scoops σοκολατα whey protein (εγω χρησιμοποιω cookies and cream )
> 60γ κουακερ 
> (2 κουταλιες φυστικοβουτυρο)
> Σε ενα μπολ ανακατευτουμε καλα ολα τα υλικα  βαζουμε το μειγμα σε ενα ταψι με λαδοκολλα και ψηνουμε στον φουρνο και 20-30λεπτα


αν βαλουμε 2 ολοκληρα αυγα 1 σκουπ whey 1κουταλια ταχινι και 50 βρωμη λες να υπαρχει θεμα επεισης ,αυτο φουσκωνη? λογικα οχι ε? υπαρχει καμια photo να δουμε το τελικο αποτελεσμα.?

----------


## mixalizyeah

θελει νομιζω πιο πολυ υγρη υλη δεν το εχω δοκιμασει με δυο  :01. Unsure: 

kalliopaki :  χαχα  :01. Smile:  τωρα ειμαι σε σκεψει να ανεβασω ντονατ η σουφλε πρεπει να κανω δοκιμες να δω πως βγαινουν.

----------


## Kalliopaki

> θελει νομιζω πιο πολυ υγρη υλη δεν το εχω δοκιμασει με δυο 
> 
> kalliopaki :  χαχα  τωρα ειμαι σε σκεψει να ανεβασω ντονατ η σουφλε πρεπει να κανω δοκιμες να δω πως βγαινουν.


Παρήγγειλα και multi και θα αγοράσω και πρωτεΐνη με τούτα και με εκείνα και με τα άλλα !! (θα ξεφραγκιαστώ)  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> Παρήγγειλα και multi και θα αγοράσω και πρωτεΐνη με τούτα και με εκείνα και με τα άλλα !! (θα ξεφραγκιαστώ)


καλα εκανες χρειαζοντε τετοια πραγματα μεσα στο σπιτι  :01. Smile:  (τωρα θα φτιαχνεις και αλευρι βρωμης χαχα )

----------


## Kalliopaki

> καλα εκανες χρειαζοντε τετοια πραγματα μεσα στο σπιτι  (τωρα θα φτιαχνεις και αλευρι βρωμης χαχα )


Μιχάλη, θα βγάλω τον Παρλιάρο και τον Σκαρμούτσο που κρύβω στα ποσοστά λίπους μου απο τα ντελίβερι !!   :01. ROFL:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> Μιχάλη, θα βγάλω τον Παρλιάρο και τον Σκαρμούτσο που κρύβω στα ποσοστά λίπους μου απο τα ντελίβερι !!


μακαρι να τον βγαλεις τον παρλιαρο και τον σκαρμουτσο αλλα τουλαχιστον να ειναι σε " healthy style " (παρεπιπτωντος και εγω για μαγειρας παω χαχα  :01. Smile:  )

----------


## Kalliopaki

> μακαρι να τον βγαλεις τον παρλιαρο και τον σκαρμουτσο αλλα τουλαχιστον να ειναι σε " healthy style " (παρεπιπτωντος και εγω για μαγειρας παω χαχα  )


Τώρα με αυτό που είπες σε αγάπησα και σε ερωτεύτηκα μαζί !!  :01. Razz:  
Οπως και τις συνταγές γιατί συνδιάζουν και το νόστημο και το healthy !! <3  +  :05. Weights:

----------


## kazos_GR

εκανε ο παρλιαρος πριν στον ant1 στο πρωινό μους φλαουρα με σοκολατα.!!!!!!!!!!!! φενοταν και τουμπανο....

----------


## Kalliopaki

> εκανε ο παρλιαρος πριν στον ant1 στο πρωινό μους φλαουρα με σοκολατα.!!!!!!!!!!!! φενοταν και τουμπανο....


Να χαθείς να χάνεσαι !!  :08. Food:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> Τώρα με αυτό που είπες σε αγάπησα και σε ερωτεύτηκα μαζί !!  
> Οπως και τις συνταγές γιατί συνδιάζουν και το νόστημο και το healthy !! <3  +


χαχα που να με δεις "in action " στην κουζινα χαχα

----------


## Predator1995

να χρησιμοποησω μουλτι η μπλεντερ η να τα χτυπησω στο χερι με ενα κουταλι μονο???  :01. Smile:

----------


## mixalizyeah

εγω με κουταλακι και χερι βολευομε περισσοτερο τωρα εσενα οτι σε βολευη :01. Razz:

----------


## Predator1995

χερι να σου πω την αληθεια συχαινομαι αχαχαχ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> χερι να σου πω την αληθεια συχαινομαι αχαχαχ


χαχα τοτε βαζε γαντακι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

πριν:     


και μετα  :01. Smile Wide:  :    

ολα τα λευτα η συνταγη  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> πριν:     
> 
> 
> και μετα  :    
> 
> ολα τα λευτα η συνταγη


χαχα εισαι αρχοντας  :02. Shock:

----------


## Predator1995

> χαχα εισαι αρχοντας


και με την πρωτεινη που χρειαζομαι οποτε μετα την γυμναστικη θα φαγωθει μια χαρα  :01. Wink:  τετοιες συνταγες ειναι ολα τα λευτα  :01. Smile:

----------


## mixalizyeah

> και με την πρωτεινη που χρειαζομαι οποτε μετα την γυμναστικη θα φαγωθει μια χαρα  τετοιες συνταγες ειναι ολα τα λευτα


εγω οταν το φτιαχνω το κανω σε ενα μακροστενο ταψακι και τροω οποτε 8ελω ενα δυο κομματακια χεχ

----------


## Predator1995

> εγω οταν το φτιαχνω το κανω σε ενα μακροστενο ταψακι και τροω οποτε 8ελω ενα δυο κομματακια χεχ


σωστο και αυτο  :03. Thumb up:  αλλα σημερα εγινε πρωτη φορα η δοκιμη και ειπα να το βαλω σε ενα μικρο στρογγυλο που εχω

----------


## mixalizyeah

για πρωτη φορα εστω και ετσι καλο ειναι good job

----------


## Predator1995

να σαι καλα φιλε  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SkillBill

αν το κανω με πρωτεινη αγευστη+κακαο+ζαχαρινη λετε να βγει το ιδιο??

----------


## mixalizyeah

δεν το εχω δοκιμασει με αγευστη πρωτεινη αλλα πιστευω ισως να βγει καλο...ε3αρτατε την ποσοτητα στο κακαο για γευση..

----------


## djroof

> θελει νομιζω πιο πολυ υγρη υλη δεν το εχω δοκιμασει με δυο 
> 
> kalliopaki :  χαχα  τωρα ειμαι σε σκεψει να ανεβασω ντονατ η σουφλε πρεπει να κανω δοκιμες να δω πως βγαινουν.


Ντόνατ να δώ και τίποτα άλλο... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SkillBill

> δεν το εχω δοκιμασει με αγευστη πρωτεινη αλλα πιστευω ισως να βγει καλο...ε3αρτατε την ποσοτητα στο κακαο για γευση..


και γω με αυτο προβληματιζομαι ποση ζαχαρινη και ποσο κακαο ν βαλω..γιατι και οι μπαρες πρωτεινης χαλια μ βγαινουν :01. Razz:

----------


## mixalizyeah

χαχα παρε μια πρωτεινη μωρε και δν χρειαζετε ζαχαρινη..

----------

